# Mini advertising manuals but...



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Mini had a funny batch of "stick happens" ads and yet I can't find a Countryman S or All4 to drive with a manual. Two trips to the dealer, an email and a few phone calls over the last few months. Nothing. Nada. 

Strangest part - Mini of San Diego doesn't call me back to tell me they get one in or even seem interested in trying to move one with a manual. The sales guys act as if I'm the weird one looking for a Mini with a manual. :dunno:

Odd...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Guess you will have to fly over to the UK for a test drive 

US dealers are afraid to order an MT Countryman for stock. It will be hard to sell. We had the same issue with our e83 X3. Ended up ordering one without a test drive.


----------



## sd330Ci (Jan 12, 2011)

I was able to find MT Countryman at 2 dealers in NJ (one FWD and another ALL4)
I did not like clutch on ALL4 during test drive, but ordered anyway and really like it.
I think the car I tried at dealer had burned clutch.


----------

